# Seed Development



## twinturbochronic (Jun 15, 2008)

Im crossing a lowlife ak47 female with a lowryder diesel male, ive already put the two flowering plants together for about a week now, and the female was coated with yellow pollen today, they are both 4 weeks from seed. First how do i tell if it pollenated without waiting a long time. Second how long does it take to make a seed, longer than the 4ish weeks i have left till projected harvest, or do i have to wait longer for the seed brachts to crack open with my seeds?


----------



## Pidgeon (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wait 'til your plant is ready for harvest and most likely it will be loaded down with seeds.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jun 16, 2008)

You can take a qtip and pollinate the plant manually if you're worried, otherwise it shoud do all the stuff it's self.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright, the more seeds the better, this time. AK/Diesel will be the shit, i just want to turn my 160 dollar set of seeds into many 160 dollar half ounces


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

This is something I am interested in. I have a few Lowryder Deisel's that I plan on crossing with Lowlife (Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush) I really wish they would give it a name so I don't always have to type out it's genetic lineage, lol. The resulting offspring would be pretty impressive: Deisel ryder x (Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush). What should I call it, Auto AK Deisel Kush? lol! Anyway, since both parents have the auto-flowering gene stabilized as a trait, then all the offspring will carry that trait also, right? I mean, it's almost like 'Duh, of course they do you idiot,' but I also know how complicated genetics are and how different combinations of alelles from the genetics of previous generations can bring latent submissive traits back to manifest themselves in the current generation. Similar to how someone can look exactly like their great grandfather even though several generations have passed. I know it's not a very good comparison because plant biology is completely different from human biology, but you get the idea. I am just wondering if there is a possibility of ending up with any non-auto flowering (regular) plants if both parents have that trait stabilized.

I know that when you breed a LR with a normal plant, you have to inbreed amongst those children that aquired the trait several times, and perhaps backcross to the F1 or P generation at some point also. I figure they (Lowryder & Lowlife) already did all that, so now that both strains are stabilized for this trait the seeds they make together should ALL be auto-flowering even though they came from different companies, right? There wouldn't be enough genetic separation so that some plants would revert back to "normal," correct? I don't want to end up with a phenotype that doesn't carry the Auto trait, instead carrying the regular flowering trait of one of it's anscestors, like the NYC Deisel. I mean, it's pretty much common sense, I figure they would produce all auto-flowerers, but It would be nice to hear that someone tried this and knows for sure. Anyway, I know this post was long, so thanks for reading it. Any knowledge, firsthand or secondhand, will be appreciated.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Jun 17, 2008)

did you put the pollen on the preflower hairs? cause my understanding is you have to brush it those and you'll see the hairs change colors within the weeks.

Im trying to find a link that had some good pics of what to watch out for...let me keep looking real quick

BTW seeds take 5-7 weeks to develop depending on the strain and its traits


----------



## makinthemagic (Jun 17, 2008)

what is the first sign of pregnancy? in a woman you can see her get a little belly hanging low below the belt line at about 3 months. what is the mj equivalent?


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive notived that the pistils have started to turn brown and dissapear over the last 2 days. From what my mentor has taught me, and learned himself, is that having an autoflowering plant is like using the pill for birth control, its 99.9 percent effective, but 1 out of every 1000 may not autoflower, or take a much longer amout of time to flower than usual. This is my first crop, and im growing 16 plants under a 600watt Hortilux HPS and a few fluorescent UV lamps for pest and to see if it will max yield. Im running the foxfarm line and the hesi line of ferts at the same time to compare growth, and so far, the foxfarm has about a weeks worth more growth than the hesi and they started at the same time. 

To do with poillenation, i took the powdery male flowers and rubbed them on the female buds. i do it a few times a day, along with leaving the male plant in the growroom behind a small fan so any pollen dropped is blown around and through the plants since this is a seed crop and not truly a money crop, i dont care how much dope i get, cause me and my amigos are the only ones smokin it. But once i have thousands of seeds, im going to the cornfields for 2 crops a year of some sweet kind bud, by the ton hopefully.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 18, 2008)

GotBeat5.0 said:


> did you put the pollen on the preflower hairs? cause my understanding is you have to brush it those and you'll see the hairs change colors within the weeks.
> 
> Im trying to find a link that had some good pics of what to watch out for...let me keep looking real quick
> 
> BTW seeds take 5-7 weeks to develop depending on the strain and its traits


 YO MENN! THE PREFLOWER HAIRS CHANGE COLORS(FROM WHITE TO RED!) IN FEW HOURS AFTER POLLINATING! NOT IN DAYS,LIKE U SAD! LOL...
I BREED LOWRYDER#2,AND DIESELRYDERS! THEYRE AWSOME MENN!


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 18, 2008)

mine took atleast a day, but i diesel is the shit, i want to get some midnight oil ryder,, if they ever make it.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want the best seeds wait until the brachts are browning and the seeds look like they are about to drop out on their own.
Here is what mine look like when i take them


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 18, 2008)

nice, i cant wait to have thousands of diesel seeds, ill never have to order them again. I opened up one of the calyx and there was a seed developing, so its done the job, but im leaving the male in there for another day so i know ill have seeds, that way all the new flowers that come out in the next few weeks will be seedless, and ill still ahve my seeded buds


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2008)

Kinda off topic here but does anyone know how long pollen can be stored and still be viable?

[email protected]


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've read a post from Fdd on that issue. I think he said that pollen can be stored in a cool dry place for a little while, maybe a month or two, without losing much viability. After that, it is still somewhat viable, but starts to go downhill and you might end up with more males than females. I've heard of people using pollen up to 6 months old, but only a few seeds resulted, and most were male. You might get a couple females if you wait that long, but most of the pollen is infertile by then, and those grains which are still fertile will most likely be degraded and give you a low ratio of females to males. I'm pretty sure he said it was cool to keep it for a couple months, just not longer


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 18, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> Ive notived that the pistils have started to turn brown and dissapear over the last 2 days. From what my mentor has taught me, and learned himself, is that having an autoflowering plant is like using the pill for birth control, its 99.9 percent effective, but 1 out of every 1000 may not autoflower, or take a much longer amout of time to flower than usual.


Ok so that means that If i breed my Deisel Ryder to my lowlife Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush, I should end up with 99.9% auto-flowering seeds? That is what I figured, but its nice to hear it from another person, lol.



twinturbochronic said:


> To do with poillenation, i took the powdery male flowers and rubbed them on the female buds. i do it a few times a day, along with leaving the male plant in the growroom behind a small fan so any pollen dropped is blown around and through the plants since this is a seed crop and not truly a money crop, i dont care how much dope i get, cause me and my amigos are the only ones smokin it. But once i have thousands of seeds, im going to the cornfields for 2 crops a year of some sweet kind bud, by the ton hopefully.


Dude, you are gonna get so many fuckin' seeds, lol! A fully seeded marijuana plant can be 50% or more seed by dried weight. That means literally half the weight of the plant is from seeds, maybe more than half. I don't know how many girls you pollinated, or exactly how big they are, but even a lowryder should yeild hundreds! You are gonna get even more seeds than you think, I'll bet. You could have several thousand seeds, depending on how many plants you pollinated.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 1 virgin that has not been pollenated, and she is out of her bag now, i just wanted to make sure that my tallest lowryders got bred, so that way i can keep choosing the tallest phenome over time, making a large yielding autoflowering plant. I have a lowryder diesel that is no shitting you, over 2 1/2 feet tall, compared to the others at 12 to 18 inches. If i can just keep inbreeting and make a tall bushy autoflowering ak/diesel mix, it would be the shiznit. Im all about the breeding process now, cause you can make your own super strain and mix shit in over time. Once i get a good set of genetics, i plan on crossing with lemon skunk ryder or blueberry ryder.
thousands of seeds will make me happier than a pig in shit. I got a 400 acre cornfield across the street waiting for me and my lowryders, just in time to avoid the porkchoppers in september.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, Imagine how many "generations" you are gonna be able to do next season? if you are gonna get 2 this season, you could get 4 or more next season, depending on where you live. Anywhere with cornfields that big should be far enough south to have a decently long season. I live about one hundred miles south of the Canadian border, so our season isn't quite as long... But my grandmother owns 100 acres, which is almost the entirety of what is basically a small mountain, with century old logging trails that have degraded to the point where you need a John-Deer "Gator" 4x6 and a chain-saw if you want to use them. It's muddy and trees fall every year across the various "old logging paths" (It's a serious 2nd growth forest by this point) but there's a nice flat spot with a pond and planty of sunlight. Sometimes I ask to do "Trail Maintenance," And right now I'm doing a seed run of Deisel Ryders and Lowlife Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush. I want purebred's and I want to cross them. Imagine Auto AK Deisel Kush! Mmmmmmm........

Also, that sounds like a good plan, as long as you can keep them bushy. If you start to lose yeild for height, then it's time to start breeding the bushy ones together, even if they are a couple inches shorter.


----------



## johnny5fingers (Aug 14, 2008)

I did a seed run with Diesel Ryder. I had two 26 inch females and two DR males. I just let nature do its thing. The males were just sitting close by the females. I didnt paint the pollen etc. If you just grow the males along side the females and let the males just live out there life cycle in close proximity with the females you should get plenty of seeds. The females continued to create new seed bracks for several weeks after the males first started to drop pollen. I ended up with 1400 seeds from the two females. So far all the seeds from these females have autoflowered.


----------



## krism1877 (Aug 25, 2008)

when i got my diesel ryders in they were pretty small, one was veeery small. i was thinkin since the female gets pollinated almost half way threw its life that leaves only 4-6 weeks tops to fully make the seeds. so basically what i am saying is since there is only a short amount of time to make the seeds is that why they were smaller than say normal (non-af) seeds?

also when anybody else got their diesel ryders were they also smaller? i got them from dope-seeds in 7 days! and I DO live in the states. just curious

i am asking cuz i plan on doing the same thing (breeding to stock up!)


----------

